# 65 Tripower Manifold Install question



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

It has been awhile since installing a 65 tripower intake manifold onto the heads and I can't recall if any sealant is used on the gaskets?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No, but I do use a dab on the little rubber donut at the front just to hold it in place while installing the intake.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2, and, put anti-sieze grease on that bolt and snug it up FIRST before you tighten the rest of the intake bolts. Not too tight, but snug enough to squeeze some sealer out.


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies


----------

